# December Throwdown Voting Poll



## fired up

1. Hungry Man's Hearty Smoked Chili

  2. 15 Bean Smoked Chicken and Venison Sausage Soup

  3. Cheddar-Jack Beer Bacon Soup in a Smoked Acorn Squash Bowl

  4. Three-Meat and Bean Smoked Stew

  5. Smoked Beer-Cheese Soup

  6. Smoked Turkey and Sage Sausage Soup

  7. Smoked Chicken and Tasso Gumbo

  8. Smoked Rabbit Stew

  9. Chili Stuffed Smoked Portabella Mushroom with Bacon and Cheddar Cheese

  10. Chunky, Cheesy, Creamy, Smoked Baked Potato Soup


----------



## bmudd14474

Great looking entries. Can't wait to see who wins also so that we can get the prizes to the winners


----------



## fired up

Once again I would like to thank everyone who entered. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## fire it up

Great throwdown guys.

I was so busy I completely forgot to even enter mine, oh well.  Lots of great entries.

Just for kicks I did an "No Room For Beans Chili" with 5 meats, ground beef, ground Italian sausage, smoked chuckie, pulled pork and smoked chili rib meat.
Sure was tasty but after seeing some of these great looking entries I sure would have been worried.

Good luck everyone.
I voted for...


----------



## Bearcarver

So many good lookin' Qviews!
This will take some contemplation !
How long do we have to vote ???

Undecided Bearcarver


----------



## fire it up

This poll will close on *01-08-2010* at *01:04 AM

*And Bearcarver, don't try licking the screen to help you make a decision, I tried it and they all tasted the same*





*


----------



## beer-b-q

Here you go Bearcarver, you can use this to clean your screen so you can get a clearer view of the entries...
http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## bbq engineer

WOW!  How to decide?  

Great job everyone, I wish you all could win!


----------



## smokeguy

I want to vote more than once all of them look so good!  Great job all!


----------



## mballi3011

Even thou I have an entry in this one I think that I want to vote for all of them and not mine. They all look so so good. You guys are making this so hard to pick one over the other I don't envy you at all. Now I can see why you are leaving it up to us out here on the great smokey smoke land.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for the date answer.
I never lick my screen----Too much cat hair on it!

Guess what our 9 month old Kitty's name is?????

LOL, you guys ready for this ??????




"SMOKEY"


----------



## pigcicles

HAHA all that dog needs is a helmet and a short bus.


----------



## BandCollector

If my eyes could only taste!


----------



## cowgirl

Great looking entries! It's hard to pick just one. Nice job folks!


----------



## shooterrick

All tasty looking entries and any one could be a winner!


----------



## sumosmoke

Tough as it was, I placed my vote. Excellent entries by all!


----------



## chefrob

not an easy choice......great job!


----------



## old poi dog

Everyone is a Winner here! Congrats to all.......


----------



## glgoodwin

All of them look great!!


----------



## scarbelly

Man this was tough - all were great looking entries
Nice job to all the contestants


----------



## dirt guy

I'm not sure I can decide---kind of like that recurring dream where I get to pick one Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader to go on a date with --(I keep waking up before I can make up my mind). 

But, if each of you could just run a little taste over to Enid, America; I'm sure it would help me decide.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Congrats to all!


----------



## alx

Nice job folks....I broke the rule and posted some of my smoke...Always next month.


----------



## oneshot

Man this is really hard!!!!! 

I know, each one of you just overnight ship me a bowl of yer entry and I can figure it out from there....lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job by all !!!!!


----------



## vince

It all looks really good


----------



## cheapchalee

Great looking entries.  Do we get the recipes after the winner is anounced? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to everyone that entered.

Charlie


----------



## walle

Hats off to all who participated.
Definitely top shelf on all entries.  
Thank you to Fire It Up for getting these throwdowns organized.  I'm going to get off my lazy behind and submit for January.


----------



## fire it up

Though I did have a hand in a few past throwdowns on here this one I cannot take credit for.
Felt I should mention it is Fired Up and not myself.  Not that I mind being confused with him, like my smoking Brother from another State.


----------



## pigcicles

Need to get that Fired Up his own Events Guy color so he stands out a bit.


----------



## bluefrog

Have voted.  Great job by all really hard to vote for only one.  When will we see the recipes?

Scott


----------



## orlandosmoking

Great looking entries. Very difficult to decide based on looks alone. Makes me wonder, with all the high technology out there, why can't someone develop a method to distribute taste samples? PLEASE???
Contrats to all the entrants and their delicious looking qview. That made me hungry! Think I'll go smoke something. lol


----------



## sprky

Man o Man what  tough decision to make. They all look good and i agree we need overnight shipments to decide. I gotta give you all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 and a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for jobs well done


----------



## the dude abides

bump

Congrats to everyone who entered.  They all look great.


----------



## ugaboz

man that looks good


----------



## got14u

Man these are all great entry's...it was a hard one to choose that's for sure....


----------



## beer-b-q

Bump Bump...


----------



## bman62526

Fantastic - Way to go everyone!!

I sure hope we continue to do this friendly contest into the Spring...because I don't tend the fire in the offset too much when its -20°out like it is here today!  (that's with the wind chill of course, actually only -1° REAL temperature...as if that makes a difference.)


----------



## the dude abides

The goal, for now anyways, is to make this a monthly contest with the category changing every month.  If you caught the banner with the link at the top of the homepage there is an announcement for next months Throwdown.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=86472

Get those thinking caps on, and be sure to look over the rules.


----------



## codymcgee

gota go with the rabbit stew..my all time favorite wild game meat and you don't see many people cooking it anymore. all these looked fantastic tho.


----------



## thunderdome

Great Job on all the entries!


----------



## fired up

bumpity bump


----------



## chisoxjim

all look to be great entries,  congrats to all of you.


----------



## fire it up

Last day for voting folks, be sure to get yours in if you haven't already.


This poll will close on *01-08-2010* at *01:04 AM*


----------



## doctor phreak

man looking at these is makin hungry....i wish i could vote for everyone one of them ......good luck to everyone


----------



## red stick bbq

Soooo...who won with that Cheddar Jack Beer Bacon Soup in a Smoked Acorn Squash Bowl?


----------

